# Inexpensive Freebie ideas...



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

I am looking for ideas for some inexpensive giveaways to promote my business.

ps...my business is Team Sports apparel, i'm going to a Tournament and want to hand out stuff.


----------



## DLetang (Aug 12, 2010)

stickers are easy and fun and it should be easy to find them at $0.15 a piece. i also send out vending machine toys with my shirts just for fun and they're crazy cheap.


----------



## muneca (Sep 30, 2008)

i would like to do some give-a-ways as well. i'll keep watching this thread.


----------



## Vizual Voice (Feb 1, 2008)

How about plastic megaphones with your company info imprinted on them.

Mega Fast


----------



## jasonj03 (Aug 23, 2010)

Intriguing! haha I will follow aswell. I like the idea of stickers but seems cliche. Now vending machine toys that is outside the box! How do you go about that?


----------

